# kid can't stand up



## bob and emmy (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a newborn (born yesterday afternoon) Bo/Ki buckling that can't stand. Actually he can wobble upright for a moment but then collapses. His brother is up and running but he can't. He nurses fine and my question is: Is there a over the counter that can produce results? Perhaps a Vitamin E suplement or the like. He is our 19th kid this year and the only one in trouble. Thanks
Bob


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Bob...you can use human Selenium tablets as well as Vit E in a pinch...crush the tablet and dissolve in a tiny amount of water, add the E oil and give it with a syringe.

If you think it will help, you can make splints for his legs using paper towel tubes, gauze and tape.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

In Canada we can get selenium/E injectable right at TSC, can you not do the same?
http://www.tscstores.com/Selon-E-50-ML- ... P3937.aspx


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz.... :thumb: 

Good luck with the baby...be sure he keeps getting fed...and if it is cold... put a heat lamp out for him... until he gets stronger and can get around on his own..... If a heat lamp is out of the question... put a sweater on him.... With him not being able to get around on his own.....he can't keep warm..and needs to be watched and helped to insure he gets the nutrients he needs....congrats on the new babies....and Welcome.... :hi5: :wave:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

In the US Bo-Se is a vet prescription only. I've never seen any Selenium/Vit E injectable at TSC here, they have the gel though. That's pretty handy they have it available in Canada like that.

I would give him some selenium/vit e capsules like Liz said and keep him warm. Hold him under mom to make sure he gets some milk. If you get him up under her near her udder he should start hunting for her teat, let him find it with you holding him up so when he can walk he will already know where it is at.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> In the US Bo-Se is a vet prescription only. I've never seen any Selenium/Vit E injectable at TSC here, they have the gel though.


Isn't that strange? And here we can't get the gel :roll: .


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

shibby you can get a lot of stuff over the counter they only RX here. Some stuff we cant even get RX. :roll:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We use selenium e gel from Jeffers, it's really good stuff. I am a big 'chicken' when it comes to having to give little babies shots, so the gel works great, plus it tastes good, so when I give it to the does some will eat it right off your finger


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I used the gel once before and I really liked it, but to get it here makes the juice not worth the squeeze, about $30-$45 per tube :sigh: .


----------



## bob and emmy (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He is doing better and nursing fine. He still has his rear legs buckle under him( like a double joint). I'm going to Shelbyville right now to get Bo-Se from a vet. We had number twenty hit the ground yesterday and our ratio is amazing. Fifteen boys and only five girls! Three to one. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy to hear your boy is doing a bit better!



bob and emmy said:


> We had number twenty hit the ground yesterday and our ratio is amazing. Fifteen boys and only five girls!


You sound like me - 14 boys and 6 girls. Hope things turn around for both of us!! :hair: My vet tells me its my feeding program, I shouldn't be flushing the bucks before breeding, only the does. :shrug: Worth a try next time I guess.


----------



## bob and emmy (Feb 18, 2012)

I didn't make it to the Vet to get the Bo-Se but it doesn't look like i'll need to. He is up and almost running. He is as fat as his brother but still unsteady(his name is wobbles) but he is improving daily and should be fine. I did have my 1st difficult birth and we came out good. I had a first time boer dam have her 1st kid positioned with his head back. It was tough because I had to hold her still while she screamed and fought me. I got the baby pushed back and got the nose pulled forword while I held the legs and gently pulled while she pushed. Once the head passed through, I pulled the little fellow the rest of the way. Wow, while I re-couped, she had to deliver again! All went well and mother and twin boys doing fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

